

20 Christian academics speaking about God - DiabloD3
http://boingboing.net/2011/10/21/20-christian-academics-speaking-about-god.html

======
rorrr
A bunch of short clips, out of context, with refutations cut out. Pretty much
all of them engaging in the logical fallacy called "argument from ignorance".
Pretty much all of them pre-supposing _their_ god's existence.

Lame.

